# drive belt falling off



## jaskop (Nov 2, 2015)

I have a simplicity rider and the drive belt just started popping off, usually going from forward to reverse. The belt seems loose so wondering if there is a pulley to adjust?
Could the belt be stretched out where it's time for a new one?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
Can't tell much,without model # of the tractor. There were a LOT of Simplicity tractors made .


----------

